# I'm new here & need more info on HyreCar



## otad12 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello. I don't have a car of my own. I'm supposed to start working with HyreCar, doing Uber & possibly Lyft, but I need more info & research before I delve into this decision. I had been talking to a nice guy, named Robert J from the company. Now tell me. Before I take any further action, is it true that Uber doesn't accept HyreCar for insurance? That's what I've been reading a lot of online. 

I also hear people say that HyreCar is a scam & a shady company. I'm disabled on fixed income, & am trying to see if I can use my ticket to work program to do this job. But I can't afford to take any chances on being scammed or losing any money. The rideshare guy, Hary Campbell seems like he heavily endorses HyreCar.

I thought about either doing Uber/Lyft or becoming a local taxi driver. I'm tired of waiting around for someone to hire me. I have a BA degree & have hardly any job experience. I haven't worked in 11 years. No one giving me a chance.

I hear people warn me against cab driving, but how is Uber/Lyft less dangerous? I only plan to drive during daytime & evening. Not late at night.

I signed up for Uber, but they put me with Ubereats. How d I change that?

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

As with any subject, if you ask 6 people you will get 7 answers. You are on the right track doing research. My advice at this point is go to a green light hub. Sit down with one of the friendly helpful people there. Or if your hub is like most, talk to whatever grumpy gus is available. Anyway, ask them specifically about using the car you are considering. Be open and up front. I have seen where Uber denied Hyrecar in the past. I don't know if that is all encompassing, or case by case. You can also check with Lyft, they still have a lease program. Uber closed theirs. You have already found Harry, he did a good article on the various options. Uber/Lyft are no more or less dangerous than a cab. That varies by location and time of day. There are places you can get shot at high noon, just don't go there. The hub can also fix the Eats issue.


----------



## otad12 (Dec 4, 2017)

4.9 forever said:


> As with any subject, if you ask 6 people you will get 7 answers. You are on the right track doing research. My advice at this point is go to a green light hub. Sit down with one of the friendly helpful people there. Or if your hub is like most, talk to whatever grumpy gus is available. Anyway, ask them specifically about using the car you are considering. Be open and up front. I have seen where Uber denied Hyrecar in the past. I don't know if that is all encompassing, or case by case. You can also check with Lyft, they still have a lease program. Uber closed theirs. You have already found Harry, he did a good article on the various options. Uber/Lyft are no more or less dangerous than a cab. That varies by location and time of day. There are places you can get shot at high noon, just don't go there. The hub can also fix the Eats issue.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I would also advise going to your local hub and asking point blank about using that service.

As far as taxi vs Uber, I considered myself but decided against taxi because it is a declining market, where U/L are steadily increasing in leaps and bounds.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Hyrecar... Looked into it, doesn't seem like a great deal... $2500 deductible. YIKES!


----------



## JeepluvJeep (Dec 16, 2017)

I tried hyrecar they suck big time. They run it like scam tbh and its expensive as hell. I'm looking for alternatives as well but people here are not very helpful tbh. I think they deliberately withhold information to eliminate competition (very cutthroat, so take a grain of salt with their words)

If you don't mind paying $1000 per month I would advise you look into maven gig. Good luck!

Pm me if you have questions.


----------



## otad12 (Dec 4, 2017)

JeepluvJeep said:


> I tried hyrecar they suck big time. They run it like scam tbh and its expensive as hell. I'm looking for alternatives as well but people here are not very helpful tbh. I think they deliberately withhold information to eliminate competition (very cutthroat, so take a grain of salt with their words)
> 
> If you don't mind paying $1000 per month I would advise you look into maven gig. Good luck!
> 
> Pm me if you have questions.


You, by far, have given me the best advice. I don't think there's Maven here in New Orleans.

Yes, when I ask questions about Uber & Lyft, no one wants to help you, & their response is, "GO ONLINE!", with an attitude. It makes me wanna throw my hands up & give up.


----------



## JeepluvJeep (Dec 16, 2017)

You welcome. Don't give up! I have faith and believe in God. We're all brothers & sisters struggling on the same boat so why stand on each others way, right? Makes no sense. Its their greed that makes some people so disgusting.

Anyways let me give you an idea: if you contact one of the owners under hyrecar most of them are willing to rent their car directly to you for a lot cheaper than the website lists. They will ask you to get your own ride-share insurance though. And you will have to pay the insurance and the car rental payment upfront. Maybe try that.


Also, under Craigslist jobs section try searching for transportation companies or individuals renting to drivers. Use keywords like "Uber rental....etc) but be really careful here as a lot of things on Craigslist are scam. If they sound shady or ask for cash or to meet alone skip it.


Good luck!
Happy New years!


----------



## otad12 (Dec 4, 2017)

JeepluvJeep said:


> You welcome. Don't give up! I have faith and believe in God. We're all brothers & sisters struggling on the same boat so why stand on each others way, right? Makes no sense. Its their greed that makes some people so disgusting.
> 
> Anyways let me give you an idea: if you contact one of the owners under hyrecar most of them are willing to rent their car directly to you for a lot cheaper than the website lists. They will ask you to get your own ride-share insurance though. And you will have to pay the insurance and the car rental payment upfront. Maybe try that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I'm a Christian, too. Yeah, people's covetousness & greed, & trying to hold other people back.


----------



## kittenC (Sep 21, 2017)

JeepluvJeep said:


> You welcome. Don't give up! I have faith and believe in God. We're all brothers & sisters struggling on the same boat so why stand on each others way, right? Makes no sense. Its their greed that makes some people so disgusting.
> 
> Anyways let me give you an idea: if you contact one of the owners under hyrecar most of them are willing to rent their car directly to you for a lot cheaper than the website lists. They will ask you to get your own ride-share insurance though. And you will have to pay the insurance and the car rental payment upfront. Maybe try that.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeepluv, I'm a driver in Chicago. My car is being repaired and I was thinking of using HyreCar to rent for rideshare. I'm waiting for my background ck. What was so scammy about them?? I really would like to know something about them from someone who has actually used them. Most folks on here just leave rude comments when I ask for some honest feedback.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

WARNING you really need to listen to what I am saying, the pay on Uber and Lyft is so horrifically low that if your monthly payments are over about $350 per month for the car and insurance you are at great risk of working for free. I repeat the pay on Uber and Lyft is horrifically low be warned.


----------



## JeepluvJeep (Dec 16, 2017)

kittenC said:


> Hi Jeepluv, I'm a driver in Chicago. My car is being repaired and I was thinking of using HyreCar to rent for rideshare. I'm waiting for my background ck. What was so scammy about them?? I really would like to know something about them from someone who has actually used them. Most folks on here just leave rude comments when I ask for some honest feedback.


Yeah no prob. My experience with them has been that the price they list times 2 is the actual rental amount. You'll pay at minimum $90 per 2 days for the cheapest oldest car on there. Also i find the cars are not all in good condition and have not been properly inspected. Also once you successfully book the car... Their entire tone of voice changes - they no longer want to talk to you. They will lie and place you on holds and good luck getting a refund even if you cancel the booking (it took me to get my last refund over 6 weeks and 47 emails and 10 calls). Also, at least in my case, the owner cursed and pushed me when I told him his car wasn't up to standard. When I called they said oh well too bad not our problem. Then refused to return my money. When I left a bad review on the owner and car on their site they removed it. That's why on their site you will only see good reviews under each car. Honestly I can go on in more details but I hope this gives you an idea of what you're in for.

Oh almost forget they will tell you if you want to avoid paying the $200 deposit then just pay the car rental with a prepaid card from CVS and that tricks the system into thinking you're paying with a credit or something. However it's all just scheme to get you to pay them with non-protected card so that you won't have any recourse to get your money back. You can't really open a dispute with a prepaid card like you can with debit ot credit.


----------



## kittenC (Sep 21, 2017)

JeepluvJeep said:


> Yeah no prob. My experience with them has been that the price they list times 2 is the actual rental amount. You'll pay at minimum $90 per 2 days for the cheapest oldest car on there. Also i find the cars are not all in good condition and have not been properly inspected. Also once you successfully book the car... Their entire tone of voice changes - they no longer want to talk to you. They will lie and place you on holds and good luck getting a refund even if you cancel the booking (it took me to get my last refund over 6 weeks and 47 emails and 10 calls). Also, at least in my case, the owner cursed and pushed me when I told him his car wasn't up to standard. When I called they said oh well too bad not our problem. Then refused to return my money. When I left a bad review on the owner and car on their site they removed it. That's why on their site you will only see good reviews under each car. Honestly I can go on in more details but I hope this gives you an idea of what you're in for.
> 
> Oh almost forget they will tell you if you want to avoid paying the $200 deposit then just pay the car rental with a prepaid card from CVS and that tricks the system into thinking you're paying with a credit or something. However it's all just scheme to get you to pay them with non-protected card so that you won't have any recourse to get your money back. You can't really open a dispute with a prepaid card like you can with debit ot credit.


Wow JeepluvJeep, sounds like your experience was pretty horrible. Thanks for sharing with me. (may I ask) What state are u in? and is there anyway to contact the owner to inspect a vehicle before you lay your money down? I ask this because I actually left a msg for a renter on hyre a few days ago, before I was informed that I had to sign up and be background checked before renting. Left my email address and he responded that his 2014 prius was available and to text him back. Well hyre had called me by then and informed me to sign up, so I let him know I was in process and once cleared I would contact him. He responded, cool. I know that even with a $35 a day car the final cost will be about $336-370 "ouch!" a week. It's rediculous I know. But, I'm not paying that much for a piece a crapp car. I plan on driving quite a bit and doing some delivery and I was planning on using a credit card. Thanks for the heads-up. I'll check out the hoop-D before I pay.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It's hella expensive, if you're determined borrowing to get a cheap cheap car whose year qualified (cheap means like $2k ish) would probably serve you better


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

Driving other people's property is always more complicated than driving your own. Different standards, etc. What happens if passengers scratch the door, or make a mess? The answer will depend on the owner. If you are willing to work, It's an option that will allow you to build up some savings, although most owners have 250mi/day limits. Shouldn't get in the way usually but I've had days where I've gone over it.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> WARNING you really need to listen to what I am saying, the pay on Uber and Lyft is so horrifically low that if your monthly payments are over about $350 per month for the car and insurance you are at great risk of working for free. I repeat the pay on Uber and Lyft is horrifically low be warned.


I am not a driver yet and am here trying to learn. It's so confusing - some people say they do great, and others like you make it sound _awful_. I am hoping that like most things it's all about what market you're in, what you drive, and how smart you work.

I'm in[Redacted]and drivers seem to very busy and say they're doing well... especially those driving Prius.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Authority said:


> I am not a driver yet and am here trying to learn. It's so confusing - some people say they do great, and others like you make it sound _awful_. I am hoping that like most things it's all about what market you're in, what you drive, and how smart you work.
> 
> I'm in LA and drivers seem to very busy and say they're doing well... especially those driving Prius.


if you don't operate at the pro level you WILL take money out of your pocket and subsidize Uber and Lyft ....beware, you have been warned.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Authority said:


> I am not a driver yet and am here trying to learn. It's so confusing - some people say they do great, and others like you make it sound _awful_. I am hoping that like most things it's all about what market you're in, what you drive, and how smart you work.
> 
> I'm in LA and drivers seem to very busy and say they're doing well... especially those driving Prius.


Prius ...not true, they have very expensive repairs and an initial purchase price premium. Those doing well are the ones that know how to protect themselves from Uber and Lyft evil ways.


----------



## kittenC (Sep 21, 2017)

Adieu said:


> It's hella expensive, if you're determined borrowing to get a cheap cheap car whose year qualified (cheap means like $2k ish) would probably serve you better


You are correct, this would be a better option. Provided the $2000 car didn't break down on me immediately. Anyway, I do not have 2 grand laying around and I am having my car repaired now. But I do have enough on a credit card to rent. We'll see. I am trying to weigh my options. But thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> Prius ...not true, they have very expensive repairs and an initial purchase price premium. Those doing well are the ones that know how to protect themselves from Uber and Lyft evil ways.


I'm convinced it's about where you're at and what you drive.

I am sure if someone was working at Walmart they might tell you that "you can never get rich working at retail", but someone making a six figure income at Neiman Marcus selling shoes would know otherwise.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Authority said:


> I'm convinced it's about where you're at and what you drive.
> 
> I am sure if someone was working at Walmart they might tell you that "you can never get rich working at retail", but someone making a six figure income at Neiman Marcus selling shoes would know otherwise.


YOU UNDERSTAND ! yes indeed, in this game it's knowing when, where and how.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> YOU UNDERSTAND ! yes indeed, in this game it's knowing when, where and how.


Which is why we're all here right... to figure that out? There will be people who drive around in the wrong vehicle in the wrong places at the wrong times wasting time and gas. Can't help those who don't want help.

But for those of us who DO want help, if I get a QX60 Hybrid and choose times and locations wisely I should be able to do well part time right?


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

do the math, compare the extra initial costs of the hybrids and the long term maintenance costs of hybrids to a similar non hybrid. Which platform do you plan on driving Uber X, Select, XL? Personally I think the perfect Uber X car is a carolla class or camry class non hybrid, used Pontiac Vibe at used at good price would be ideal. do the math. I found a superb deal on a used car with a V6 that runs E85 ethanol, got it for 1/2 the cost a comparable hybrid. Most important thing is learning how to defeat U/L evilness.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> do the math, compare the extra initial costs of the hybrids and the long term maintenance costs of hybrids to a similar non hybrid. Which platform do you plan on driving Uber X, Select, XL? Personally I think the perfect Uber X car is a carolla class or camry class non hybrid, used Pontiac Vibe at used at good price would be ideal. do the math. I found a superb deal on a used car with a V6 that runs E85 ethanol, got it for 1/2 the cost a comparable hybrid. Most important thing is learning how to defeat U/L evilness.


I have never driven, but I think I'd prefer higher rates and less trips with XL/Select. Plus I don't really want to drive a crappy car.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> do the math, compare the extra initial costs of the hybrids and the long term maintenance costs of hybrids to a similar non hybrid. Which platform do you plan on driving Uber X, Select, XL? Personally I think the perfect Uber X car is a carolla class or camry class non hybrid, used Pontiac Vibe at used at good price would be ideal. do the math. I found a superb deal on a used car with a V6 that runs E85 ethanol, got it for 1/2 the cost a comparable hybrid. Most important thing is learning how to defeat U/L evilness.





Authority said:


> I have never driven, but I think I'd prefer higher rates and less trips with XL/Select. Plus I don't really want to drive a crappy car.


I am sure there is a way to make XL and select work in LA market. there is a guy here in SD that has a very nice select car and he makes $1400 per week I saw his App, he takes all Uber X requests and select!! so I figure a select car bumps all the X cars for the better rides.


----------



## JeepluvJeep (Dec 16, 2017)

kittenC said:


> Wow JeepluvJeep, sounds like your experience was pretty horrible. Thanks for sharing with me. (may I ask) What state are u in? and is there anyway to contact the owner to inspect a vehicle before you lay your money down? I ask this because I actually left a msg for a renter on hyre a few days ago, before I was informed that I had to sign up and be background checked before renting. Left my email address and he responded that his 2014 prius was available and to text him back. Well hyre had called me by then and informed me to sign up, so I let him know I was in process and once cleared I would contact him. He responded, cool. I know that even with a $35 a day car the final cost will be about $336-370 "ouch!" a week. It's rediculous I know. But, I'm not paying that much for a piece a crapp car. I plan on driving quite a bit and doing some delivery and I was planning on using a credit card. Thanks for the heads-up. I'll check out the hoop-D before I pay.


I'm in California. I think your getting lucky with the 2014 Prius only for $35. Here in Cali ppl put up their 2005-2010 Prius for $60-75 per day! Complete insanity. If you can honestly talk to the owner directly to see if you can make arrangements outside of hyrecar to rent the car directly from him..it's cheaper that way. As for the inspection before booking I think it depends on each owner and how honest they're being. The feature where you can message directly to owners is a new one. When I rented from hyrecar few 4mos ago they didn't have that feature.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I am sure there is a way to make XL and select work in[Redacted]market. there is a guy here in SD that has a very nice select car and he makes $1400 per week I saw his App, he takes all Uber X requests and select!! so I figure a select car bumps all the X cars for the better rides.


I spent yesterday at carmax and left dejected. I'm sooooo torn.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Authority said:


> I spent yesterday at carmax and left dejected. I'm sooooo torn.


I can get you a car probably less than 300 mo


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I can get you a car probably less than 300 mo


I'm not sure what you mean? I can get any car I want myself, that's not the problem. I just can't decide what to get.


----------

